# Mary May coming to Eastern NC this weekend



## StuartKent (Oct 14, 2015)

Mary May is coming to Eastern NC this weekend and there are still a few seats available for her course if anyone is interested. Please visit ncfurnitureschool.com for details, hope you can join us!


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

When will your calendar for 2016 classes be posted?


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

I took a week-long course with her at the Center for Furniture Craftmanship in the summer of 2014 - highly recommend it.


----------



## StuartKent (Oct 14, 2015)

> When will your calendar for 2016 classes be posted?
> 
> - rwe2156


we are working on upcoming classes now


----------



## StuartKent (Oct 14, 2015)

> I took a week-long course with her at the Center for Furniture Craftmanship in the summer of 2014 - highly recommend it.
> 
> - jdh122


we are really excited that she is coming!


----------

